# vsFTPd Konfiguration



## liquidbeats (12. Juli 2004)

Ich habe jetzt  in einigen Foren Geschrieben in diesme Hier gesucht und sogar was gefundne jedoch nicht das wonach ich gesucht habe.

Es geht bei mir darum den FTP Server zu Konfigurieren
Ich habe das Problem das mein ftp Client immer auf */home/ftpuser/* weitergeleitet wird, er soll aber zu diesem Pfad geleitet werden
*/srv/www/htdocs/*
Desweiteren Wüsste ich gern wie und wo ich Benutzer erstelle und demetsprechend auch wieder Löschen kann.
Wi gebe ich die Befehle dafür ein
Welche datein muss ich suchen um wo was zu Bearbeiten usw. usw.

Ich habe das netz durch sucht, auch sehr viel gefunden aber ich Raffe das alles nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Prob. Helfen.


Gruß Andy


----------



## mathiu (12. Juli 2004)

Mit der Option -d kann bei useradd ein Homeverzeichnis angeben, in welches vsFTPd dann wohl auch weiterleitet.

also


```
useradd -d /home/testuser testuser
```


----------



## RedWing (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,
also deine Systembenutzer sind auch gleichzeitig deine FTP Benutzer.
Neue anlegen/löschen kannst du mit dem Befehl useradd/userdel. 
Das Passwort kannst du mit passwd ändern.
Zum Konfigurieren des vftpd gibt es eine Datei namens vsftpd.conf
welche in /etc/ liegt....
Dein Problem mit dem Anlegen eines entsprechenden FTP Homedirectory, 
kannst du folgendermassen lösen:
Für jeden FTP Benutzer je ein Configfile anlegen( am besten in /usr/local/etc)
mit folgender Zeile:

```
local_root=/dein/ftp_home/verz
```
Dann in der vsftpd.conf folgenden Eintrag hinzufügen/editieren:

```
chroot_local_user=YES
user_config_dir=/usr/local/etc/user1.conf
user_config_dir=/usr/local/etc/user2.conf
...
```
Jetzt müsste dein ftpserver so laufen wie du es willst....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## liquidbeats (12. Juli 2004)

Vielen dank.


----------

